# Solved: Solved: neat little program



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

I recently found a little program that customizes your pc clock. Go to:http://users.iafrica.com/d/da/dalen/tcget.htm. Try it, it's great


----------



## Pamila24 (Aug 18, 2000)

Your right that is cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

What "timing". I was, just today, searching for a new clock. thanx, ebot[:-]


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

SEE? I wasn't TOTALLY dumb back in Aug. of 2000, at least I helped somebody  Dave


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Nice one Money Pit,shall check it out and report back.
Your fan club is growing by the day..


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

O YEA Fan club LOL


----------



## justfoo (Dec 31, 2004)

Money Pit your link doesn't work. Can you re post it?
Thanks


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

Here's the link to the task bar clock:
http://www.rcis.co.za/dale/tclockex/index.htm


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

Here's a little program I've been using for a few years to keep that task bar set to the correct time.
http://www.rocketsoftware.com/portfolio/rockettime/index.htm


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I have been using T-Clock for over three years and even sent Dale a t-shirt which is one of his request if a person feels the need to donate something.

Here is my setup code if you want to try it out quickly. Just go to "Properties and past it in for a quick look.

dddd|MMMM dd|h:mm:ss tt S


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

With 2K or XP, the O/S will keep the clock in sync for you, no need for 3rd party utilities.


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

JohnWill: I like setting mine by an 'atomic' clock LOL


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> With 2K or XP, the O/S will keep the clock in sync for you, no need for 3rd party utilities.


I find that to be false. Every couple of days I have to reset mine because its held back a few hours. The minutes is fine, but the hour is often misset. It doesn't bother me though, because I don't really look at that clock.

In fact, I just removed the system clock


----------



## RAM-PAGE (Dec 19, 2004)

I used to use TClock with Windows ME, but now I use Title Bar Clock 1·4 with XP.

Very handy when your eyesight is not so good.

And it will show the amount of free RAM available too.


----------

